# DANGO ISLAND: Celeste is Here!! PLEASE Leave Comment + Join Queue!! Tips much Appreciated!



## Cinnamom (May 27, 2020)

https://turnip.exchange/island/f96d1697  - Join this queue please and leave a comment!!

UPDATE: CELESTE IS NOW RANDOMLY ON THE ISLAND. PLEASE SEARCH FOR HER. FENCES ARE NOW GONE. My girlfriend and I will be at the market taking tips!! It's to the right of the entrance after the bridge!!

Hello! My name is Konomi from Dango Island and I decided to hold a shooting stars event! It is currently April 29 on the island. I am not sure if that means you can get specific Zodiac star fragments, but at the very least, you can get a DIY from Celeste! Celeste is located at the market area where my girlfriend and I will be. Most of my island is fenced off because it is a mess and because I am currently decorating, so you are bound to find it eventually! It is to the right when you enter and is after the bridge.

I am going to be making this event free, and also have a BUNCH of items at the entrance that you can take for FREE! Please help me get rid of these items as I have no use for them lol. There is also an area at the market where you can take one item and leave one! It's at the end of the market! I want to make this event pretty accessible to everyone, so please make the wishes you need! I believe you are limited to 20 fragments, so 20-30 wishes should do it! PLEASE comment if you want to come and I will send you the dodo!

Tips are not required, but they are MUCH appreciated as I'm trying to fund my Dango University idea and could really use bells or NMT to buy items or build the required houses. I have a wishlist that you can reference if you'd like here: https://villagerdb.com/user/cinnamom/list/wishlist, but I am mainly looking for WEDDING and CHRISTMAS items! My girlfriend also wants a bunch of skeletons so that would be good, too! Don't feel obligated, though! I just want to try to make a fun event all while trying to prepare Dango Island! If you do want to leave anything, you can drop it at one of the many stalls!

I just ask that you please not run over or take any of my flowers! I also ask that you PLEASE leave through the airport. I have much of the island closed off and it took FOREVER to get her in the market. If you understand these "terms", please put "dango" anywhere in your post! I believe that is all I have to say. I hope to welcome you soon!!


----------



## Silh (May 27, 2020)

Id love to visit! dango  ^~^


----------



## Astro0 (May 27, 2020)

I would love to visit Dango Island


----------



## Cinnamom (May 27, 2020)

Just sent dodo codes to you two!! ^-^


----------



## eatfattoes (May 27, 2020)

She hasnt been to my island in a while Dang! O  i would love to visit her on yours tho~~


----------



## Resurii20 (May 27, 2020)

Can I still visit?


----------



## Cinnamom (May 27, 2020)

Resurii20 said:


> Can I still visit?


Of course!!


----------



## seularin (May 27, 2020)

attending dango on the 30th :'D would love to visit ^^


----------



## Pottseee (May 27, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit Dango!


----------



## metswee (May 27, 2020)

Id love to visit! I think I have some skeletons to spare and Ill look thru ur wishlist!


----------



## Cinnamom (May 27, 2020)

Thank you so much!! My girlfriend is going to be so happy!! XD

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

Bump!! Going to be allowing more visitors if you want to make wishes or get a DIY from Celeste! ^-^


----------



## Doggowobble (May 27, 2020)

Can I come over to Dango? I have a skeleton to give!


----------



## Cinnamom (May 27, 2020)

Doggowobble said:


> Can I come over to Dango? I have a skeleton to give!


Of course!! Thank you so much!! ^-^

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

Bump!! Allowing more visitors! Thank you so much for the tips ^-^

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

There was a communication error! Please comment again and I will send you a new dodo code!! Thank you for your patience!!


----------



## Resurii20 (May 27, 2020)

Hi can I get the new one?


----------



## Cinnamom (May 27, 2020)

Of course!! Currently trapping Celeste! I will send a new dodo soon!!


----------



## MoonPrincess (May 27, 2020)

I'd love to visit Dango~


----------



## sunset_succulent (May 27, 2020)

dango dango dango, it’s Sapphire from moonfall!


----------



## Cinnamom (May 27, 2020)

Everything's back up and running!! Sent new dodos and allowing more visitors!! ^-^

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

Thank you for your patience, everyone!!


----------



## wilky (May 27, 2020)

I'd love to visit dango island!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2020)

"Dango" is such a cool name for an island!  I'd love to come, I'm Emmaka from Destiny.


----------



## Cinnamom (May 27, 2020)

Sorry for the wait!! There was a communication error! To prevent this from happening again, I have made a queue. Please join it and leave a comment!! https://turnip.exchange/island/e73fbdad


----------



## wilky (May 27, 2020)

Joined the queue on my way. Ty. Dang. Wilkymama from wilkland


----------



## Cinnamom (May 27, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> "Dango" is such a cool name for an island!  I'd love to come, I'm Emmaka from Destiny.


Thank you so much!! ^-^


----------



## m i d o r i (May 27, 2020)

Hi ! I'm in queue, On my way thanks a lot Dango Island looks so fun ! Thanks for this event ^.^ Chun Mei from Midori


----------



## Cinnamom (May 27, 2020)

NEW QUEUE: https://turnip.exchange/island/f96d1697

Celeste is now somewhere random and fences are down!! Please don't run over flowers and excuse the mess!

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



Cinnamom said:


> NEW QUEUE: https://turnip.exchange/island/f96d1697
> 
> Celeste is now somewhere random and fences are down!! Please don't run over flowers and excuse the mess!


Girlfriend is also looking for skeletons if anyone has them! ^-^

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020

Bump!! Allowing more visitors to come!!


----------

